# Snug Tuck Pillow vs. Bed Rails



## AlliBaba1234 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi all!

Just wondering, is there any danger a child could crawl over the Snug Tuck pillow and crash to the ground? I like the fact that the Snug Tuck runs the length of the bed, but I'm wondering if a 6-month-old crawler wouldn't simply crawl over the pillows. Also , has anyone's child ever crawled to the foot of the bed (where there is no Snug Tuck) and fallen over?

As far as rails, wouldn't a high-energy crawler crawl past where the rails are and fall of the bed?

I'm asking these questions because DS is starting to wake up from naps and *stealthily, silently* crawl and roll all over the place before I even know what's up.

I wish we could just put the mattress on the floor, but we're living in a cramped apartment and I don't even know where I'd put the box spring and frame (doesn't make sense to put the box spring under the mattress on the floor- the fall would still be significant).

Any ideas, experience? I DON'T want to have to start putting him in the bottom of his sidecarred co-sleeper! He can crawl out of the top, and he will only fall asleep on the bed with me, side-lying; any attempts to move him are greeted with screeches







And I DON'T want to have to buy a crib or any other furniture.

I know, I'm so demanding, haha!


----------



## coltynsmom (Aug 20, 2008)

i a piece of foam that goes under the matress pad and runs the length of the bed. sounds like the snug tuck is similar. My 10 month old can't really crawl over it with out a bit of effort. I usually can tell he is awake and i go fetch him before he even has a chance to get to the edge. i love it because i can lay him right next to it at night and know that he is ok.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I can't comment on children going over the Snug Tuck, we stopped using it before DD2 was mobile. I much prefer a bed rail to the pillow though for the reason that the Snug Tuck had to sit over on the bed some, it wasn't on the very edge like a bed rail would be. It ended up taking up valuable bedspace that was needed so one thing to consider.


----------

